# Bô vệ sinh đa năng đáng tiền cho bé yêu



## Nguyễn Hải Yến (20/9/19)

Bô vệ sinh cho bé chưa biết ngồi Boom Potty này đặc biệt thật ấy các mẹ ạ, Bé 7 đến 8 tháng tuổi chưa ngồi vững vẫn có thể dùng được, lại có thêm chức năng rửa nữa đặt trực tiếp được trên bồn cầu, nên khi con đi vệ sinh xong, mẹ rửa sạch mà con ngồi trên bô lại thoải mái. Nước bẩn và chất thải cuốn trôi vào toilet, giữ vệ sinh sạch sẽ cho sàn nhà tắm.
Sản phẩm hay quá, em phải share rộng cho các ba mẹ Việt biết tới sản phẩm tiện ích này.

*

*


----------

